# Cube Collectors Club



## qwr (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm making this "club" so I can finally have a place to talk about my old cubes I've bought without putting them in other threads  (I also made an account on twistypuzzles forum, but they seem to have this weird policy on "knockoff" puzzles like pretty much any chinese speedcube)

What cubes do you collect? I like to collect old Dayan and Alpha cubes, because those are the cubes I wanted when I started cubing (Mainly the Alpha V and the Guhong/Zhanchi), but I have stopped buying those because I have bought all the ones that I am interested in and are readily available. I also like buying 2x2s for some reason because they are all unique in feel (compare: little magic, valk2, xinghen, chuwen, wittwo, old dayan, they are all different feeling). I also like non-WCA puzzles that are simple in concept but not trivial, like cuboids, curvy copter, kilominx, master pyraminx, master skewb, etc. I want to get eventually a rex cube, helicopter cube, mosaic cube or equivalent, and maybe some constrained cubes (I find bandaging very frustrating though).


----------



## Tabe (Dec 20, 2020)

qwr said:


> I'm making this "club" so I can finally have a place to talk about my old cubes I've bought without putting them in other threads  (I also made an account on twistypuzzles forum, but they seem to have this weird policy on "knockoff" puzzles like pretty much any chinese speedcube)


Yeah, that policy is really inconsistent, too. Oftentimes, it seems to be more important who is posting rather than the puzzle being posted.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm in. I definitely belong in the collectors club. I am a non-wca collector and also a budget cube collector. Non-WCA cube designs are timeless in terms of pure intuitive slow puzzling. There are so many unique designs and they just look amazing on a shelf...knowing how to solve them with twisty puzzle fundamentals is the icing on the cake.

Since my first cubes required full wrist turns modern budget cubes to me are absolutely mind blowing. I wish I had an original Guhong/Zanchi and other late 00's cubes that rocketed cubing hardware to new levels but that was right when I left cubing to focus on my new career. Now, because cubes are so cheap (on a relatively successful adult's budget) I want to have many of them for future reference...Seeing how hardware has progressed is just so fun to me. Similar to guitar picks, drum sticks, running shoes, and writing utensils I use ever day, I really enjoy the FEEL of different cubes. Long ago I committed to mindfulness and the different mechanics/feelings of individual cube models is so exciting to explore. While I know having many cubes won't make me faster or improve my times I gain a ton of enjoyment from just holding and noticing the different motions when turning different cubes. The subtle differences is immensely satisfying.


----------



## qwr (Dec 20, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Since my first cubes required full wrist turns modern budget cubes to me are absolutely mind blowing. I wish I had an original Guhong/Zanchi and other late 00's cubes that rocketed cubing hardware to new levels but that was right when I left cubing to focus on my new career. Now, because cubes are so cheap (on a relatively successful adult's budget) I want to have many of them for future reference...Seeing how hardware has progressed is just so fun to me. Similar to guitar picks, drum sticks, running shoes, and writing utensils I use ever day, I really enjoy the FEEL of different cubes. Long ago I committed to mindfulness and the different mechanics/feelings of individual cube models is so exciting to explore. While I know having many cubes won't make me faster or improve my times I gain a ton of enjoyment from just holding and noticing the different motions when turning different cubes. The subtle differences is immensely satisfying.



It really is fun to look at. You should try different 2x2s. Every single 2x2 I own feels different which is quite amazing given that many modern 3x3s are all smooth and magnetic.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 20, 2020)

qwr said:


> It really is fun to look at. You should try different 2x2s. Every single 2x2 I own feels different which is quite amazing given that many modern 3x3s are all smooth and magnetic.


Definitely! I am not an adamant 2x2 solver though...I upgraded from my old school Eastsheen 2x2 to a modern MGC. Then I got a Tengyun and the differences was quite noticeable. I still prefer the MGC for speed but use the Tengyun when my wife is around to be less obnoxious (quiet). What 2x2s do you recommend for a variety of feels?


----------



## qwr (Dec 20, 2020)

Well the Eastsheen 2x2 is just bad for speed solving. As of writing this I avg about 6.1 seconds so not fast but not casual solving. I described some of the 2x2 feels in my 2x2 main poll. The cube that stands out the most to me is the Valk2; it is very heavy and smooth and a slow ootb. The MGC and the Tengyun are the two modern 2x2s I don't have actually, but I think I will buy them someday. The WitTwo v1 is an excellent rough scratchy ootb 2x2 that you could still probably main today because the corner cutting is that good. And if I can convince my friend to sell me his old plastic dayan, I will finally know if it is as good as people claim it is (I think the mechanism, which is prone to popping on loose tensions, probably isn't that good)


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 20, 2020)

qwr said:


> Well the Eastsheen 2x2 is just bad for speed solving. As of writing this I avg about 6.1 seconds so not fast but not casual solving. I described some of the 2x2 feels in my 2x2 main poll. The cube that stands out the most to me is the Valk2; it is very heavy and smooth and a slow ootb. The MGC and the Tengyun are the two modern 2x2s I don't have actually, but I think I will buy them someday. The WitTwo v1 is an excellent rough scratchy ootb 2x2 that you could still probably main today because the corner cutting is that good. And if I can convince my friend to sell me his old plastic dayan, I will finally know if it is as good as people claim it is (I think the mechanism, which is prone to popping on loose tensions, probably isn't that good)


Where can you get the WitTwo v1 from?


----------



## qwr (Dec 20, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Where can you get the WitTwo v1 from?


I got mine from ziicube for $2 on sale.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 20, 2020)

qwr said:


> I got mine from ziicube for $2 on sale.


thanks


----------



## qwr (Dec 22, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I'm in. I definitely belong in the collectors club. I am a non-wca collector and also a budget cube collector. Non-WCA cube designs are timeless in terms of pure intuitive slow puzzling. There are so many unique designs and they just look amazing on a shelf...knowing how to solve them with twisty puzzle fundamentals is the icing on the cake.
> 
> Since my first cubes required full wrist turns modern budget cubes to me are absolutely mind blowing. I wish I had an original Guhong/Zanchi and other late 00's cubes that rocketed cubing hardware to new levels but that was right when I left cubing to focus on my new career. Now, because cubes are so cheap (on a relatively successful adult's budget) I want to have many of them for future reference...Seeing how hardware has progressed is just so fun to me. Similar to guitar picks, drum sticks, running shoes, and writing utensils I use ever day, I really enjoy the FEEL of different cubes. Long ago I committed to mindfulness and the different mechanics/feelings of individual cube models is so exciting to explore. While I know having many cubes won't make me faster or improve my times I gain a ton of enjoyment from just holding and noticing the different motions when turning different cubes. The subtle differences is immensely satisfying.



I should mention too that half the fun for me is setting up the puzzle by tensioning and lubing it. This can turn a bad puzzle into a decent one and a decent one into an excellent one. Some older cubes come completely dry and have very harsh and grindy turning, the kind that feels like it would damage the mechanism over time. But just put in a tiny bit of traxxas onto the pieces and after only a few turns the feeling changes rapidly, becoming nicely smooth and very speedsolvable. Some puzzles come with a sandy "new cube" feeling too that's nice to experience.

My go-to lubes right now are traxxas 50k as a thicker piece lube and core lube and silk for a smooth cushioned lube. I plan on getting the Angstrom lubes to slow some of my 2x2s down because I felt a Angstrom cube a long time ago and it had a nice controlled feeling without being as gummy as traxxas.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 22, 2020)

qwr said:


> I should mention too that half the fun for me is setting up the puzzle by tensioning and lubing it. This can turn a bad puzzle into a decent one and a decent one into an excellent one. Some older cubes come completely dry and have very harsh and grindy turning, the kind that feels like it would damage the mechanism over time. But just put in a tiny bit of traxxas onto the pieces and after only a few turns the feeling changes rapidly, becoming nicely smooth and very speedsolvable. Some puzzles come with a sandy "new cube" feeling too that's nice to experience.
> 
> My go-to lubes right now are traxxas 50k as a thicker piece lube and core lube and silk for a smooth cushioned lube. I plan on getting the Angstrom lubes to slow some of my 2x2s down because I felt a Angstrom cube a long time ago and it had a nice controlled feeling without being as gummy as traxxas.


Ahh yes. I went through a phase this year where I became obsessed with magnetizing and setting up cubes myself. I have 6 original YLMs specifically for this reason. It was a ton of fun reverting back to the old days of cubing where all the cubes came DIY and we had to tinker and build them ourselves...like erector sets but for cubes! Traxxas is classic. My college roommate circa 2009 raced RC cars so that was always my lube of choice back then; it's cool to see that Traxxas has stood the test of time! The Dignatis/Gravitas lubes are amazing but if over applied they can get very gummy, a little goes a long way. My 2 favorite cubes are still an original cubicle Angstrom YLM and a YLM I magnetized with a black face + Angstrom lubes.


----------



## qwr (Dec 22, 2020)

You are lucky to know about traxxas in 2009. Most people like me were still using spray on silicone and that stuff sucked. I think the bad ones could actually melt the plastic.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 22, 2020)

qwr said:


> You are lucky to know about traxxas in 2009. Most people like me were still using spray on silicone and that stuff sucked. I think the bad ones could actually melt the plastic.


Yeah, it's amazing that we had traxxas all this time and it is the only one modern speedcubers would touch, even though it wasn't used that much in the early days.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 22, 2020)

qwr said:


> You are lucky to know about traxxas in 2009. Most people like me were still using spray on silicone and that stuff sucked. I think the bad ones could actually melt the plastic.


Definitely! I was using CRC and Vaseline at the time and I recall it just destroying the plastic in my cubes. I remember my roommate was setting up his RC diffs before a race while I was complaining & making a scene about my cubes when he handed me some Traxxas casually as an experiment...I never looked back!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 22, 2020)

I use Dnm 37. Oh I mean WD 40

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## qwr (Dec 24, 2020)

So I recently acquired two puzzles I've been eyeing for a while: a black Alpha V and a WitEden/Oskar's Mixup Cube. Interestingly the mixup cube came with a promotion for a Chinese TV show. While the Alpha V is nothing new (crunchy and loud old speedcube), I can't resist saying some words about the mixup cube. It's one of those designs that seems impossible but is so amazing in its simplicity and concept. The first time you do the 45 degree move it will blow your mind because a 3x3 is not supposed to move like that, yet it does! It will stretch your mind and I definitely recommend it for anyone interested in non-WCA puzzles. I haven't solved it yet but I'm looking forward to solving and maybe writing a guide on my method.


----------



## qwr (Dec 26, 2020)

Here's a trivial dilemma I have: when I have old cubes I don't like the completely dry and rough feeling they have, but I try not to use modern lubricants to maintain an "authentic" feel. However I use traxxas on the core anyway because I hate spring noise. Idk if it's authentic (probably for you @EngiNerdBrian ! ) because I didn't even know about core lubricants and I would've used useless silicone spray lubricant designed for hinges and metal parts. But traxxas was a thing back then so I think it's authentic.


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 28, 2020)

People used to just take non-cube lubes and use them on puzzles, so I think any industrial metal-on-plastic lubricant would qualified back in the day. I remember trying to put some sort of light gear lube on the core of my type-a and having it work pretty well. The lack of collection pictures in the thread is depressing. I love seeing how people arrange their shelves.


----------



## qwr (Dec 28, 2020)

ender9994 said:


> People used to just take non-cube lubes and use them on puzzles, so I think any industrial metal-on-plastic lubricant would qualified back in the day. I remember trying to put some sort of light gear lube on the core of my type-a and having it work pretty well. The lack of collection pictures in the thread is depressing. I love seeing how people arrange their shelves.



I considered WD-40 back then but didn't try it.

I have a mini shelf but half my cubes are scattered around my desk and elsewhere in the house in boxes and laying around. I don't think you will find it very pleasing.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 28, 2020)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I use Dnm 37. Oh I mean WD 40
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


please read this cause i dont want to rant about WD-40 as lube for cubing.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/8fv43a


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 29, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> please read this cause i dont want to rant about WD-40 as lube for cubing.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/8fv43a


The era in which we are talking about using these alternative lubes could have very well been before you were born. No rant needed.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ender9994 said:


> The lack of collection pictures in the thread is depressing. I love seeing how people arrange their shelves.


Unfortunately my moyu 15x15 is in pieces right now so it's not visible but this is my current cube display. My oold school cubes are at the top of my main shelf and on this secondary shelf with things i don't solve anymore, old shengshou puzzles, Eastsheen 2x2 (it should be displayed with the purple side out!), my V-Cube 7, etc.


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 31, 2020)

Got around to re-organizing my living room shelves. Had a hard time deciding what to display. Because its the living room, I wanted to put rare/expensive puzzles on display. However, because its the living room and anyone coming over will be able to play with them, I went with a variety of more common puzzles instead. 





EngiNerdBrian said:


> Unfortunately my moyu 15x15 is in pieces right now so it's not visible but this is my current cube display. My oold school cubes are at the top of my main shelf and on this secondary shelf with things i don't solve anymore, old shengshou puzzles, Eastsheen 2x2 (it should be displayed with the purple side out!), my V-Cube 7, etc.



Looks great to me!


----------



## qwr (Jan 1, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> The era in which we are talking about using these alternative lubes could have very well been before you were born. No rant needed.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Unfortunately my moyu 15x15 is in pieces right now so it's not visible but this is my current cube display. My oold school cubes are at the top of my main shelf and on this secondary shelf with things i don't solve anymore, old shengshou puzzles, Eastsheen 2x2 (it should be displayed with the purple side out!), my V-Cube 7, etc.
> ...



I see you are at the stage when your bookshelves are still used for books 



ender9994 said:


> Got around to re-organizing my living room shelves. Had a hard time deciding what to display. Because its the living room, I wanted to put rare/expensive puzzles on display. However, because its the living room and anyone coming over will be able to play with them, I went with a variety of more common puzzles instead.
> View attachment 14397View attachment 14398
> 
> 
> ...



You are significantly more organized than I am! Here are most of my puzzles scattered about. I have one mini shelf which is on top of a piano. I also have some old puzzles I bought from someone in a box and puzzles around the house not shown.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 6, 2021)

qwr said:


> I see you are at the stage when your bookshelves are still used for books
> 
> 
> 
> You are significantly more organized than I am! Here are most of my puzzles scattered about. I have one mini shelf which is on top of a piano. I also have some old puzzles I bought from someone in a box and puzzles around the house not shown.


In have so many books and technical references at home due to Covid and my work from home setup it’s scary. I am constantly moving books off my shelf to make room for more cubes however!

What is the cube in the far left of the first photo with white plastic but a black outline on the stickers with the “f/s” logo? I think it looks great!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 6, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> In have so many books and technical references at home due to Covid and my work from home setup it’s scary. I am constantly moving books off my shelf to make room for more cubes however!
> 
> What is the cube in the far left of the first photo with white plastic but a black outline on the stickers with the “f/s” logo? I think it looks great!


I believe the logo would suggest a fangshi, so maybe a shuangren or something.


----------



## ender9994 (Jan 6, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> In have so many books and technical references at home due to Covid and my work from home setup it’s scary. I am constantly moving books off my shelf to make room for more cubes however!
> 
> What is the cube in the far left of the first photo with white plastic but a black outline on the stickers with the “f/s” logo? I think it looks great!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 6, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> View attachment 14477


muhahahaha now I know you live somewhere in the EST time zone!
EDIT:Viewing your profile leads me to guess raritan new jersey.


----------



## qwr (Jan 7, 2021)

Yep it's a fangshi shuangren with primary internals and black caps. I love the way it looks, ever since I saw the JRCuber and CBC videos on it. I'm a little sad more cube manufacturers aren't trying crazy unique looking cubes like this nowadays. The internals with the corner holes look very unique too. I highly recommend it for a collection because you can still buy it and it's really one of the most unique speedcubes ever made.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 7, 2021)

qwr said:


> Yep it's a fangshi shuangren with primary internals and black caps. I love the way it looks, ever since I saw the JRCuber and CBC videos on it. I'm a little sad more cube manufacturers aren't trying crazy unique looking cubes like this nowadays. The internals with the corner holes look very unique too. I highly recommend it for a collection because you can still buy it and it's really one of the most unique speedcubes ever made.


I’m gonna have to do some more hunting around for one. Not finding one like yours available on the first few sites I checked. International we go!


----------



## qwr (Jan 7, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I’m gonna have to do some more hunting around for one. Not finding one like yours available on the first few sites I checked. International we go!


I got mine from hknowstore. don't order from cubezz because they got my order wrong. I have a whole thread on that.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 7, 2021)

qwr said:


> I got mine from hknowstore. don't order from cubezz because they got my order wrong. I have a whole thread on that.


Is yours the "White Color with Black Caps"? The one in your photo seems to have a much more pronounced white outline around all the pieces. Do you recall if you'rs is an original or v2?


----------



## qwr (Jan 7, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Is yours the "White Color with Black Caps"? The one in your photo seems to have a much more pronounced white outline around all the pieces. Do you recall if you'rs is an original or v2?



mine was 54.6mm primary plastic and black caps which appears out of stock now. however I suppose you could buy two cubes and mix any color because the caps are interchangeable. or if you really wanted that color combination maybe ask calvin to send a custom order - he's pretty reasonable
edit: 1000th post


----------



## qwr (Jan 12, 2021)

Also Kube Kollectors Klub seemed kinda korny


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 12, 2021)

qwr said:


> Also Kube Kollectors Klub seemed kinda korny


and kinda horribly rascist,evil,and murderous.


----------



## qwr (Jan 12, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> and kinda horribly rascist,evil,and murderous.


kinda korny


----------



## qwr (Jan 13, 2021)

I thought about organizing my puzzles into a spreadsheet so I don't forget the details. It always saddens me when I watch a cube collection video and the person can't even remember what cube they have or where they got it.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> I thought about organizing my puzzles into a spreadsheet so I don't forget the details. It always saddens me when I watch a cube collection video and the person can't even remember what cube they have or where they got it.


You should do it. I had an inventory years ago ago for a bunch of my college era cubes and one day in an act of stupidity I deleted the sheet. Now as you said I now have a few cubes on the shelf I can't 100% identify and that bothers me.


----------



## qwr (Jan 13, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> You should do it. I had an inventory years ago ago for a bunch of my college era cubes and one day in an act of stupidity I deleted the sheet. Now as you said I now have a few cubes on the shelf I can't 100% identify and that bothers me.


you can try posting them in the cube identification thread. I guess


----------



## qwr (Jan 17, 2021)

I just bought a TomZ constrained cube ultimate and this puzzle is really fun. I'll put up an unboxing soon. I figured it out without writing down any algorithms (I came up with a RUL U perm at the end) and it's actually taught me a bit about alternate f2l inserts. I highly recommend this puzzle (ant the other 90 degree and 180 degree variants) to anyone interested in 3x3 theory too.


----------



## Findnf (Jan 17, 2021)

Hello


----------



## Findnf (Jan 17, 2021)

Why did eastsheen not make 3by3s


----------



## Findnf (Jan 17, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> The era in which we are talking about using these alternative lubes could have very well been before you were born. No rant needed.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Unfortunately my moyu 15x15 is in pieces right now so it's not visible but this is my current cube display. My oold school cubes are at the top of my main shelf and on this secondary shelf with things i don't solve anymore, old shengshou puzzles, Eastsheen 2x2 (it should be displayed with the purple side out!), my V-Cube 7, etc.
> ...


How do you get so many puzzles i have like 10


----------



## qwr (Jan 17, 2021)

Findnf said:


> Why did eastsheen not make 3by3s



apparently they did(?)


----------



## Findnf (Jan 17, 2021)

What really


----------



## qwr (Jan 17, 2021)

Apparently, though I don't think it was sold widely because I've never heard of anyone owning one outside of that video. Anyway when I started cubing, I think V cubes were already better (?) Then Shengshou made big cubes and there was the Wittwo and Eastsheen was long gone.


----------



## Findnf (Jan 17, 2021)

oh ok i mean it would probably be rare and when started cubing i used a eastsheen 2by2


----------



## qwr (Jan 24, 2021)

Do you think it's worth doing an unboxing video for every puzzle I get? I feel like I appreciate a puzzle more and get more out of it if I dedicate a video to it, if that makes sense.


----------



## Findnf (Jan 24, 2021)

I think i you have a very important puzzle (like a gear cube mega minx)


----------



## qwr (Jan 24, 2021)

Findnf said:


> I think i you have a very important puzzle (like a gear cube mega minx)


none of my puzzles are super rare or custom


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 24, 2021)

qwr said:


> none of my puzzles are super rare or custom


I’m considering making videos of all my new cubes from now on. I think it will be a fun side project while still good fun for me since it’s cubing based. 

I say go for it.


----------



## qwr (Feb 4, 2021)

sometimes you find really bizarre things on ebay

Want to buy a dayan 2x2 for 30 thousand dollars?








[US Direct] CeeMart DAYAN 46mm 2x2x2 Brain Teaser Magic IQ Cube Complete Kit (Co | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for [US Direct] CeeMart DAYAN 46mm 2x2x2 Brain Teaser Magic IQ Cube Complete Kit (Co at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Also some kind of white Japanese blind cube








White Rubik'S Cube Official Licensed Products | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for White Rubik'S Cube Official Licensed Products at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




I would get it just to see what it is if it wasn't $50


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 4, 2021)

qwr said:


> sometimes you find really bizarre things on ebay
> 
> Want to buy a dayan 2x2 for 30 thousand dollars?
> 
> ...


Free shipping though, it’s a steal. 

The fuzzy textured one seems kinda cool. It would be fun to solve blindfolded like the YJ blindfolded textured cube...but yes the price is pretty excessive.


----------



## qwr (Feb 4, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> The fuzzy textured one seems kinda cool. It would be fun to solve blindfolded like the YJ blindfolded textured cube...but yes the price is pretty excessive.


I can kinda excuse the price because it is being shipped internationally. 

I could make my own trashy one with fabrics from Jo-Ann that might be fun and better than the YJ cube


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 4, 2021)

I would consider myself a collector - in my personal collection I have ~230 cubes. I don’t really collect old puzzles but I love collecting budget - middle range cubes, especially 3x3s, and non wca. I have about 60-70 3x3 cubes, most of them are just middle range cubes that I love to collect and compare. As of now I have my eye on a tuttminx as they are getting rare

Edit: I am very proud of my display and organization of cubes, I will post a photo when I get home


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 4, 2021)

Sorry for the double post! I got home and took some photos:










I have 228 cubes, 26 screwdrivers, 4 timers (QJ, QiYi, YJ, Speerstacks), 37 stands, 25 bottles of lube, 26 free spinners from the cubicle, 2 Rubik’s cube ottomans, a speed stacks display, the Gan robot, and 4 cube related poster-type things


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 4, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Sorry for the double post! I got home and took some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait... That's the same cube seat Z3Cubing has!


----------



## Sub1Hour (Feb 4, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Sorry for the double post! I got home and took some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long have you been working on the 17x17?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 4, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Wait... That's the same cube seat Z3Cubing has!


I found one at a garage sale and later a relative found one and gave it to me as well, so I have two of them now lol. Every face is the same so there are 6 blue centers and several red-red edges


Sub1Hour said:


> How long have you been working on the 17x17?


I have done 4 solves on it and I took a break in the middle of my fifth when a piece broke, I got the replacement part and am going to finish it soon. Hoping for sub-5 hour time


----------



## qwr (Feb 13, 2021)

reminded me of this lol. I just leave my cubes all over the house


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 13, 2021)

I wouldn't consider myself a huge cube collector seeing as I only have around 40 cubes, but I do think my wca/non-wca cube ratio is more similar to that of a collector. Two of my coolest cubes though, are just random things that family members had lying around. They are an original Meffert's pyra and what I _think_ is a Hungarian Supernova megaminx. Also not trying to self promo but my most recent yt video is a showcase of all of my cubes.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> reminded me of this lol. I just leave my cubes all over the house


My mom makes me keep all of my cubes in one place, so they are all in 3 Ikea boxes. My collection is not that big tho (25 cubes)


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I wouldn't consider myself a huge cube collector seeing as I only have around 40 cubes, but I do think my wca/non-wca cube ratio is more similar to that of a collector. Two of my coolest cubes though, are just random things that family members had lying around. They are an original Meffert's pyra and what I _think_ is a Hungarian Supernova megaminx. Also not trying to self promo but my most recent yt video is a showcase of all of my cubes.



Good video!

I wasn't aware that there were any original Hungarian supernovas that were tiled. It does look a lot like a generic megaminx from china I owned back in the day though (not saying that is what yours is that though). I think they might have re-released the supernova at some point.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 13, 2021)

At 130+ cubes I think I I should make a collection video now...


----------



## qwr (Feb 26, 2021)

According to RPKVids there are many puzzles on taobao / aliexpress that are nowhere online in English sites. My parent's friend lives in China and I have asked them to buy some rare puzzles, since it's now impossible to buy them with a US account (I tried). Maybe Superbuy can help others but trade restrictions currently are ridiculous (I don't think the taobao issue existed 3 years ago)


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 26, 2021)

I though aliexpress shipped to the U.S.? You got my attention with puzzles that might not be available at other websites.


----------



## qwr (Feb 26, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> I though aliexpress shipped to the U.S.? You got my attention with puzzles that might not be available at other websites.


To clarify: both do, but taobao currently won't even let you login. Well it won't let me login, even though I don't think I've bought anything.
Here is the message: 非常抱歉！您的账户存在严重违规情况，已作“冻结”账户处理。详细请参见这里 Google translate: very sorry! Your account has serious violations and has been processed as a "frozen" account. See here for details.
And of course the "here" link doesn't give any details.
I created a new account and it seems like it may work... 
I thought it was common knowledge that chinese sites have a lot more old and rare puzzles than English speaking sites. Even stuff that was never released to the West. I would keep it a secret but it's not even really a secret. Just don't buy anything before I get to it


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Apr 19, 2021)

oh, cool thread!! I'll have to bookmark it so I can read all the posts tomorrow. 

Here's a couple pics of my collection so far..





I've picked up most of the ones I wanted (so far), but it seems like I always come across something new or interesting. I still want an original vintage Rubiks in the packaging and a Hungarian Magic Cube. 

And I still want bigger cubes, 13x13 to 15x15 or 17x17. 

19x19 would be cool but the price for one is mind blowing.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Apr 23, 2021)

couple new ones..





also got a Yuxin tiled magnetic. A little stiff at first but it's loosening up with Cubiclelabs Silk and a lot of solves. And I have a translucent Yuxin tiled magnetic on the way but it's coming from China so... that's going to take a while. Pretty nice though. I always like when I find a tiled cube. I have Rubiks and Gan tiled but not magnetic. Though I have a Rubiks Speed that's tiled and magnetic that's actually pretty nice, but I like the brighter colors of the Yuxin better. It's not a great speedcube as it's not fast, but it's a nice cube.


----------



## qwr (Apr 23, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Yuxin tiled magnetic


kylin v2? or an older yuxin (the "original yuxin 3x3"?)


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Apr 23, 2021)

Yuxin kylin v2 3x3 magnetic. One black with tiles, one translucent with tiles.





the black one arrived right away but the clear one is shipping from China.


----------



## qwr (Apr 23, 2021)

oh yeah I had the translucent one. it felt very creaky and dry but performed well with lube setup


----------



## ender9994 (May 4, 2021)

If anyone is in the market for some 'unique' Gigaminx's (Gigaminx? Gigami?), cube4you is trying to get rid of their remaining stock.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 4, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> If anyone is in the market for some 'unique' Gigaminx's (Gigaminx? Gigami?), cube4you is trying to get rid of their remaining stock.
> 
> View attachment 15640


That is awesome. I Don't feel like I would solve or play with this much but I still REALLY want it now!


----------



## thomas.sch (May 4, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> If anyone is in the market for some 'unique' Gigaminx's (Gigaminx? Gigami?), cube4you is trying to get rid of their remaining stock.
> 
> View attachment 15640


Is this a real trustful shop? The only possible payment method seems to be Western Union Money Transfer.


----------



## ender9994 (May 5, 2021)

thomas.sch said:


> Is this a real trustful shop? The only possible payment method seems to be Western Union Money Transfer.



I have not purchased anything from Cube4You in about 3+ years, so I can not offer any guarantees. Perhaps try messaging James Li through email/facebook and see if he would be okay taking Paypal instead as a special order.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 11, 2021)

I got an interesting puzzle a few days ago, my first MF8 puzzle too. Master FTO


----------



## Mr. McCubing (May 11, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> couple new ones..
> 
> View attachment 15496
> 
> ...


i got the first one from a local collector shop in michigan. ive never seen the movie but i still just had to get it


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 11, 2021)

It's not a bad cube, for a portal to Hell. 

I've got a few more new cubes, most notably a V Cube 8 which turns really well, just like the 3, 4, 6, .. it's funny that the 5 and 7 barely turn and it makes me wonder if the internals on the odd number cubes are different. I ordered the 2x2 just to finish the set, not sure I'll get the 9x9 since 'oddnumber'. I really like the V cubes because of the size and 'solid' feeling. I Love my big Moyu cubes but they feel more fragile and the center cubies are so tiny. The turning is really nice on them though,.. reminds me of air-hockey, like they just glide against each other.

I picked up more Shengshou cubes up to 10x10,.. which is really large but fun. I really like the stickered Shengshou cubes a lot. So now I have stickered Shengshou from 3x3 to 10x10. I keep them on my desk and have been playing with them constantly. I really, really like the Shengshou big cubes, they just feel durable and solid. Not as solid as V Cube,.. but solid.

Still waiting on the translucent Yuxin,.. been about a month since I ordered it on Amazon. Kind of annoying that they let you know after you bought it that it's shipping from China.

Lately I've been looking for a pillowed Yuxin 3x3 I saw online, but it came out years ago and I'm not finding it. The only pillowed 3x3 I have is the V Cube and the GoCube,.. and the GoCube (imo) is not a very good cube. The center pieces get stuck and the edges and corners try to rotate around them instead of the center piece rotating with them as they should.


----------



## qwr (May 11, 2021)

I could never get into big cubes because I don't have the patience... but I do want to get one big cube like a 10x10 just to have it in a collection someday.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 11, 2021)

they're a lot of fun. I like doing them while I'm watching a movie or something. Or when I'm working, I'll do a couple pieces then put it down for a while. 

Up to 7x7 and maybe 8x8 I've done without stopping. But 10x10 and up I usually take breaks. Maybe do one center and then take a break. Like the 12x12 just one center is 100 pieces, so I'll do a center and take a break and come back to it later. 

Once I start on edges I usually either do all whites (take a break) then yellow (take a break) then finish it. 

I'm not sure I could sit there and do a 12x12 start to finish without stopping. Plus I have kids and things to take care of that take my time away from cubing. 

They're fun though. Big cubes are definitely fun. It sneaks up on you because you can do 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 quickly. And once you can do those three cubes it's like_, "well now I want to try 6x6,.. and 7x7 ... and..."_

next thing you know you have a big 10x10 on your desk


----------



## qwr (May 12, 2021)

maybe it'll be a fun endurance challenge to do a 10x10 in one sitting (as @Nmile7300 suggests in his non-wca puzzles video)
3x3 is like the 100m dash and a 10x10 is like a whole marathon


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 12, 2021)

My 12x12 is the largest i have and it takes usually 2 evenings to start and finish it.

Doing the parity alg with a big cube and multiple layers at once is like, "whoa!"

So fast and easy on a 4x4, .. so not as easy on a 12x12. Lol

Though I've found using a mat and table make it much easier to keep things aligned and turning easier with the bigger cubes.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 12, 2021)

I have 2-7 + 17, and on one of the solves I did the 17x17 in one sitting. Not fun at all.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 12, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> I have 2-7 + 17, and on one of the solves I did the 17x17 in one sitting. Not fun at all.


You solved the 17 in a single sitting? I love cubing and especially big cubes but that’s just torture!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 13, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> You solved the 17 in a single sitting? I love cubing and especially big cubes but that’s just torture!


Well I don’t think I’ll do it again, but I found two other Coloradans with 17x17s and we joined a call and all did ours in one sitting (I was the slowest by an hour in case anyone was wondering)


----------



## qwr (May 13, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Well I don’t think I’ll do it again, but I found two other Coloradans with 17x17s and we joined a call and all did ours in one sitting (I was the slowest by an hour in case anyone was wondering)


A SS forums member weekly video call could be entertaining


----------



## ender9994 (Jun 15, 2021)

My Dayan Taiyan 3x3's


----------



## qwr (Jun 15, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> My Dayan Taiyan 3x3's
> 
> View attachment 16088



But did they actually come correctly tho

If it's a DIY kit (I'm not aware of any Taiyan box) then as long as nothing is damaged it doesn't matter if the package is crushed


----------



## ender9994 (Jun 15, 2021)

qwr said:


> But did they actually come correctly tho
> 
> If it's a DIY kit (I'm not aware of any Taiyan box) then as long as nothing is damaged it doesn't matter if the package is crushed



I got lucky in that other cubes inside the package took the brunt of the damage. Some of the taiyans were assembled and sold in the old dayan cube bags. I believe only the second batch (black logo) were released like this, though I have never even seen a red logo taiyan in person


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 15, 2021)

My collection




Left out a few duplicates/misc in the picture, but the total comes out to about 80 puzzles

I think I'll scramble them and take pictures again to make it interesting


----------



## qwr (Jun 15, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> My collection
> View attachment 16090
> View attachment 16092
> View attachment 16091
> ...


nice collection
the wallpaper is cheating  (is that a cubic menger sponge?)

I've thought about getting the huge 18 cm cube just as a novelty item but idk where i'd even store it


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 15, 2021)

qwr said:


> nice collection
> the wallpaper is cheating  (is that a cubic menger sponge?)
> 
> I've thought about getting the huge 18 cm cube just as a novelty item but idk where i'd even store it


Alright, turned the monitor off.



I just looked for cool wallpapers and found that picture. You can put the big cube on the roof! Then you can just add water and soon you'll have a 3x3 the size of your house


----------



## Manxkiwi (Sep 14, 2021)

Just found this thread and I guess I'm definitely a collector. Over 130 now. My avatar is a pic of some of my collection from 4 years ago.

I thought I might take this opportunity to see if anyone recognises the model of Guojia in the pictures? No response from the 'what is this cube' thread, so thought I'd ask in the collectors thread. I'm hoping the oddly shaped cubies might jog someone's memory? 

On the 'big cube' discussion; I've done a 10x10 in one hit, 57mins, nothing to shout about but I'm happy enough. I haven't timed myself on my 11 or 12, must do that one day. I do the 15x15 in sittings, usually a center or two at a time, totaling 4h41m!! I think there are YT vids of people doing it in an hour or so! Don't know how they do that? But it's good fun anyway.


----------



## qwr (Sep 14, 2021)

Manxkiwi said:


> Just found this thread and I guess I'm definitely a collector. Over 130 now. My avatar is a pic of some of my collection from 4 years ago.
> 
> I thought I might take this opportunity to see if anyone recognises the model of Guojia in the pictures? No response from the 'what is this cube' thread, so thought I'd ask in the collectors thread. I'm hoping the oddly shaped cubies might jog someone's memory?
> 
> ...


one of their later models, maybe one in the F series. remind me later to update the SS wiki


----------



## Manxkiwi (Sep 14, 2021)

Awesome thanks, I've searched the forums (found the Wiki stuff), but still no luck. Nothing on Google searching either (must now try 'F type').

It doesn't matter much really, but since I've been trying to find out what it is, it's been a little frustrating finding anything out. It only cost me $7NZ. But it is a little unusual eh? I stumbled on the logo (I think on here?) and found it to be Guojia. But nothing after that. Cheers..


----------



## qwr (Sep 14, 2021)

Manxkiwi said:


> Awesome thanks, I've searched the forums (found the Wiki stuff), but still no luck. Nothing on Google searching either (must now try 'F type').
> 
> It doesn't matter much really, but since I've been trying to find out what it is, it's been a little frustrating finding anything out. It only cost me $7NZ. But it is a little unusual eh? I stumbled on the logo (I think on here?) and found it to be Guojia. But nothing after that. Cheers..


In my time I only knew of the Alpha V, but about a year ago I did a whole bunch of research on old cubes. Type F is different from the Alpha f-series. See https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...tion-of-the-naming-of-the-alpha-series.30322/
It is very difficult to find some info on some of these cubes due to reviews not being as common.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 30, 2021)

Here is my end of year 2021 collection video. The collecting fanatics may appreciate it.


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 30, 2021)

Is it wrong that I want to purchase these puzzles simply because I want the boxes to store my MGC 4x4 and 5x5? They are apparently the same size.


----------



## qwr (Dec 31, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Is it wrong that I want to purchase these puzzles simply because I want the boxes to store my MGC 4x4 and 5x5? They are apparently the same size.
> 
> View attachment 18216View attachment 18217


yes... what's wrong with the normal boxes


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 31, 2021)

qwr said:


> yes... what's wrong with the normal boxes


We box collectors strive to provide our cubes and shelves with the most enjoyable and subline appearance possible even if it means spending $20 on a box for our $20 4x4.


----------



## ender9994 (Jan 3, 2022)

qwr said:


> yes... what's wrong with the normal boxes





TheCubingCuber347 said:


> We box collectors strive to provide our cubes and shelves with the most enjoyable and subline appearance possible even if it means spending $20 on a box for our $20 4x4.



Lol. Its a clash between the collector and the speed cuber in me. I like to have my main's with me when I travel so I can practice, and I want to protect them with more than just a felt bag, yet I don't want to mess up the original packaging by bringing them with me. for 4x4 and 5x5 I currently have those flimsy, plastic boxes that the cubicle used to sell. They are the ones with the slot in the top because I think they were originally piggy banks. If they made boxes similar to their new 3x3 boxes with their logo on them I would buy them in a second. If only 4x4 and 5x5 had more set dimensions to make that practical.


----------



## Cubelover520 (Jan 4, 2022)

qwr said:


> I'm making this "club" so I can finally have a place to talk about my old cubes I've bought without putting them in other threads  (I also made an account on twistypuzzles forum, but they seem to have this weird policy on "knockoff" puzzles like pretty much any chinese speedcube)
> 
> What cubes do you collect? I like to collect old Dayan and Alpha cubes, because those are the cubes I wanted when I started cubing (Mainly the Alpha V and the Guhong/Zhanchi), but I have stopped buying those because I have bought all the ones that I am interested in and are readily available. I also like buying 2x2s for some reason because they are all unique in feel (compare: little magic, valk2, xinghen, chuwen, wittwo, old dayan, they are all different feeling). I also like non-WCA puzzles that are simple in concept but not trivial, like cuboids, curvy copter, kilominx, master pyraminx, master skewb, etc. I want to get eventually a rex cube, helicopter cube, mosaic cube or equivalent, and maybe some constrained cubes (I find bandaging very frustrating though).


Hello, I want to join this group. I am also a collector. How can I join?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 4, 2022)

Cubelover520 said:


> Hello, I want to join this group. I am also a collector. How can I join?


It isn't an actual club, just a thread for collectors to talk in


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 4, 2022)

Cubelover520 said:


> Hello, I want to join this group. I am also a collector. How can I join?


You just did!


----------



## Cubelover520 (Jan 5, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> It isn't an actual club, just a thread for collectors to talk in


Thank you 



EngiNerdBrian said:


> You just did!


I will try to show and share more in the future


----------



## J41 (Jan 5, 2022)

Cubelover520 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> I will try to show and share more in the future



You have a genuinely wonderful collection. Would love to see some of your favourite puzzles.


----------



## Cubelover520 (Jan 5, 2022)

J41 said:


> You have a genuinely wonderful collection. Would love to see some of your favourite puzzles.


You can try to follow me on Instagram. There are more than 1000 puzzle displays in it

https://www.instagram.com/cube_lover520/


----------



## White KB (Jan 5, 2022)

This seems like a cool thread! I have around 75-ish puzzles, most of which are speedcubes. 

Basically, I divvy my puzzles up into a few distinct groups: NxNxN cubes, WCA non-cubes, "Other" (which is just for miscellaneous puzzles), and Memorabilia. NxNxN cubes is further broken up into 1x1, 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 8x8, and 9x9, and WCA non-cubes is divided up into Pyraminx, Skewb, Megaminx, Clock, and Square-1. Then "other" is made up of 3x3 shape mods, picture cubes, tiny 3x3s, and any non-cubes that aren't WCA-legal, like the Face-Turning Octahedron, along with my cuboids/fidget cubes. Memorabilia is anything else, like a cubing shirt or some cufflinks or a tissue box.

(Alternatively, I suppose I could order them chronologically, but where's the fun in that?)



Spoiler: My Puzzle Collection






Spoiler: NxNxN Cubes






Spoiler: 1x1



TheCubicle.com 25mm 1x1*





Spoiler: 2x2



Valk 2 M 2x2
QiYi MS 2x2
QiYi QiDi S 2x2*
QiYi 2x2*
Rubik's 2.0 2x2
Rubik's 2.0 2x2 (Broken)
QiYi 2x2 (Broken) (Missing since February 1st, 2018)**





Spoiler: 3x3



GAN 12 MagLev 3x3 (UV coated)
GAN 11 M Pro 3x3
GAN XS 3x3*
GAN 356 i Carry 3x3
DaYan TengYun 3x3
YongJun MGC 3x3
MoYu RS3M 2020 3x3
YuXin Little Magic 3x3
ShengShou Legend 3x3
QiYi Thunderclap v3 M 3x3*
Rubik's 2.0 3x3
Rubik's 2.0 3x3 (2)
Valk 3 Power M 3x3 (Over-lubed)
QiYi WuWei 3x3 (Cubicle Custom with black side instead of yellow)
YJ YuLong v2 M 3x3
GAN 356 X 3x3 (2 ruined corners, and a bent core)
Rubik's 3x3* (Broken) (Irrevocably Lost Pieces) (Partially Missing Since February 1st, 2018)**
Rubik's Build it! Solve It! 3x3 (Missing since February 1st, 2018)**





Spoiler: 4x4



YJ YuSu v2 M 4x4
MFJS MeiLong Magnetic 4x4
Cubing Classroom MF4C 4x4*
ShengShou 4x4 v5
ShengShou 4x4 v5 (Missing some internal/external pieces since August 22nd, 2018)**
LanLan 4x4* (White w/ Black side instead of white) (Missing since February 1st, 2018)**





Spoiler: 5x5



QiYi MS 5x5
YuXin Cloud 5x5
ShengShou 5x5





Spoiler: 6x6



MAX MGC 6x6
Cyclone Boys G6 6x6
YJ YuShi 6x6 (Missing 4 internal and 2 external pieces)





Spoiler: 7x7



X-Man Designs Spark M 7x7
QiYi QiXing 7x7





Spoiler: 8x8



MFJS 8x8





Spoiler: 9x9



YuXin Little Magic 9x9 








Spoiler: WCA Non-cubes






Spoiler: Pyraminx



ShengShou Aurora Pyraminx*
QiYi MS Pyraminx (1 broken corner)





Spoiler: Skewb



X-Man Wingy Magnetic Concave Skewb
MoYu Skewb*
MoYu AoYan Skewb (Loose magnets, has lockups frequently, not quite sure why)





Spoiler: Megaminx



GAN Megaminx
YuXin Little Magic Megaminx
DaYan Megaminx
QJ Megaminx (Broken) (Partially Missing Since February 1st, 2018)**





Spoiler: [Rubik's] Clock



QiYi Magnetic Clock
LingAo Magic Clock





Spoiler: Square-1



X-Man Volt v2 Square-1 (Magnetic Slice)
YJ YuLong Square-1 (Stripped Core)








Spoiler: Other






Spoiler: Tiny 3x3s



Rubik's 18mm Keychain 3x3*
Oriental Trading 37mm 3x3*
Oriental Trading 37mm 3x3 (Broken)*
QiYi 18mm White 3x3*
QiYi 18mm White Smooth 3x3*
QiYi 18mm White Smooth 3x3* (2)
Rubik's 18mm 3x3* (Missing since February 1st, 2018)**





Spoiler: Picture Cubes



Hawai'ian Islands 3x3 Picture Cube*
Nebraska Cornhuskers Official Memorabilia 3x3 Picture Cube*
18mm Heart 3x3 Picture Cube*





Spoiler: 3x3 Shape Mods



Z Mirror Cube*
Pyramorphinx
Pandora Cube*
CubeStyle Twist Cube





Spoiler: Cuboids/Fidget Cubes/Spinners



LanLan Pie Cube
Rubik's Edge*
QiYi MoFangGe 3x3x1 Spinner*
5-Sided Cube Spinner
"V" Cube Spinner
Green Fidget Spinner





Spoiler: Non-WCA Non-Cuboid Stuff



LanLan Face-Turning Octahedron*
YongJun Yeet Ball
Rubik's Snake





Spoiler: Lubricant/Tools



GAN Lube (10 mL)
DNM-37 (3 mL)
SpeedCubeShop Lunar (3 mL)
SpeedCubeShop Cosmic (3 mL)
SpeedCubeShop Martian (3 mL)
SpeedCubeShop Nova (3 mL)
FMC Stickers (3/4" dia., 215 ct.)





Spoiler: Cube Stands



TheCubicle.com Cube Stand
TheCubicle.com Cube Stand (2)
MoYu Cube Stand
MoFangGe Family Cube Stand
MoFangGe Family Cube Stand (2)








Spoiler: Memorabilia






Spoiler: Clothing



Cube Pattern Shirt
"If You Can't Solve It / Yo, I'll Solve It" Shirt
Heartland Championships 2019 Shirt
Cube With Math Equations Shirt
Rubik's Cube Cuff Links
Rubik's Cube Beanie
Cube Pattern Bow Tie
Cube Pattern Gaiter Mask
TheCubicle.com Mask
Cube Pattern Socks





Spoiler: Non-Clothing



Rubik's Race Game
Tissue Box
Pencil Holder (Which also functions as a cube cover)
Rubik's Cube Mug






*Stickered
**One thing to note is that there are 6 puzzles that my parents confiscated for no apparent reason on February 1st, 2018 that they still have not given back, despite several repeated efforts on my part to get them back, to no avail. My parents deny the fact that they have not returned my puzzles, even when I show them convincing evidence to the contrary. I hope to have them back someday, but also acknowledge the fact that that day is most likely not coming anytime soon.
The biggest NxNxN puzzle I own.



Sorry if that was a bit much; remembering them all and putting them into one post took me about 2 hours, but that should be it!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 5, 2022)

White KB said:


> This seems like a cool thread! I have around 75-ish puzzles, most of which are speedcubes.
> 
> Basically, I divvy my puzzles up into a few distinct groups: NxNxN cubes, WCA non-cubes, "Other" (which is just for miscellaneous puzzles), and Memorabilia. NxNxN cubes is further broken up into 1x1, 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 8x8, and 9x9, and WCA non-cubes is divided up into Pyraminx, Skewb, Megaminx, Clock, and Square-1. Then "other" is made up of 3x3 shape mods, picture cubes, tiny 3x3s, and any non-cubes that aren't WCA-legal, like the Face-Turning Octahedron, along with my cuboids/fidget cubes. Memorabilia is anything else, like a cubing shirt or some cufflinks or a tissue box.
> 
> ...


I like all the “memorabilia” items you have. I only have 1 cube related t-shirt and it doesn’t fit very well anymore.


----------



## Lewis (Jan 13, 2022)

I guess I could post in this thread, seeing as I've (sort of unintentionally) amassed a bit of a collection. I've been cubing on and off over the past 15 years or so, and gathered a weird mix of puzzles in the process. Usually because I'll take a break from cubing for a year or so then when I come back there's loads of new hardware that's way better than what I was using in the past.
It's not the best photo - I couldn't find an angle that showed everything so there's a lot of cubes hidden behind other larger cubes and such. If anyone's actually interested I could take some better photos or try to dig out info like the brands of certain puzzles.

The image doesn't include the WCA puzzles that I actually use for speedsolving, they're kept somewhere else since I use them practically every day.



Spoiler: apologies for slightly wonky photo


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 10, 2022)

If case anyone still needs one, Cubezz added the dayan panshi back to their normal stock so you can order it without going through their distributor.


----------



## qwr (Feb 11, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> If case anyone still needs one, Cubezz added the dayan panshi back to their normal stock so you can order it without going through their distributor.
> 
> View attachment 18635




My secret!


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 1, 2022)

Does anyone have a full list of the official Rubik's themed 3x3's? The type included in the similar packaging shown below (aka not including ones included in hex packaging like the Disney theme parks versions) Thanks!


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 1, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> Does anyone have a full list of the official Rubik's themed 3x3's? The type included in the similar packaging shown below (aka not including ones included in hex packaging like the Disney theme parks versions) Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 18759View attachment 18760


I found some for Harry Potter, Lilo & Stitch, Night Before Christmas, and Kingdom of Heats. Not sure if there are other ones, but those are the ones I found


Redirect Notice





Redirect Notice





https://images.app.goo.gl/n7p1UYr4nfGw9VRp6zu_g46P2AhUR0lMKHV3HA-YQ8w56BQgBEIoC




Redirect Notice





Redirect Notice


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 2, 2022)

rubik2005 said:


> I found some for Harry Potter, Lilo & Stitch, Night Before Christmas, and Kingdom of Heats. Not sure if there are other ones, but those are the ones I found


Thank you for looking! I got a bit of free time tonight so I put together a collage of what I am hoping is the complete set. If anyone knows of others, please let me know.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Sep 20, 2022)

I've been trying to get my hands on the Dayan stickered STANDARD 3 and 5 layer pentahedrons for a few years now. I finally have these bad boys in my collection!


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 21, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> Thank you for looking! I got a bit of free time tonight so I put together a collage of what I am hoping is the complete set. If anyone knows of others, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18770




Nice. I have the Iron Maiden one. 

I wish they'd do Godzilla, or Friday the 13th, or A Nightmare on Elm Street, or HalloweeN.


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 7, 2022)

This was just posted by Guinness World Records. I know that others have far larger collections but have never applied, but I also remember someone on twisty puzzles forums getting a GWR for something. 

The person in the video got the record specifically for rotating puzzles, so I wonder if everyone before had just applied for something more general like 'largest puzzle collection', since they also have large amounts of non twisty puzzles.


----------

